# One Big Himalayan?



## Nero the Sable (Oct 28, 2004)

I just weighed Halifax - he is 7 lbs! And his feet are still huge! When my vet said he was going to be a big cat I guess I should've listened to him. =D I wonder if he will get as big as Tigger, or even Robin... but probably not.

Maybe he'll be 12 lbs (think that was one of the biggest Persian weights I've heard of).

I wonder how big Kiley will be?

How big are Persians suposed to get? Anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## ZoieMae01 (Oct 21, 2004)

How old is your himalayan?


----------



## Nero the Sable (Oct 28, 2004)

He is on his 6th month I believe.


----------

